# Sharing a story from Facebook



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a well-known singer-songwriter in Canada named Danny Michel - I read this on his FB page and just had to share it:



> MR. Money Penny???? THIS IS CRAZY! Today in absolute sadness I walked to my barn to fetch a shovel to bury the remains of the late great "Miss Money Penny"....and sitting right there next to the shovel is a 6 week old male version of her. Scared, shaking and all beat up. So little he can't eat yet. What the?!?! We've been to the vet and he's on the mend and asleep in Penny's old cat tree already ?!?! It's a sad and beautiful world.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! This gave me goosebumps!
What a story!
Tezster, thanks for sharing this!


----------

